# Highslidegallery in iframe - "expand" (natürlich) abgeschnitten



## fablicate (22. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

auf meiner Suche durchs Netz nach Hilfe, bin ich hier gelandet (ich hoffen im richtigen Unterforum-habe nichts anderes gefunden und IRC-Chat nutze ich nicht). Es sind im engeren Sinne keine Hausaufgaben, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen.

Problem:
Ich habe eine Website erstellt und da sich der Aufbau vieler Unterseiten gleicht, die Fotogalerien aber immer anders sind, wollte ich diese via iframe einbinden. Die mitgelieferte Galeriesoftware meines Programm (Webdesigner Premium 11) scheint auf der Highslidegallery zu basieren. Jetzt kenne ich mich mit Java so überhaupt nicht aus und bekomme es nicht hin, das sich nach dem klicken auf das Vorschaubild, das "Expand-Bild" nicht im iframe, sondern als oberste Ebene öffnet (habe gelesen das müsste normalerweise mit "target=_parent" gehen)

Soweit ich mich jetzt innerhalb von 2 Tagen in das Thema eingelesen habe, gibt es nur die möglichkeit via alginX und alginY die Position zu bestimmten, aber keinerlei Möglichkeit das öffnen auf der obersten Ebene global zu erzwingen.

Liege ich da richtig? Was kann ich tun? Alles noch mal von vorne überdenken?

Hoffnungsvolle Grüße

fablicate


----------



## Flown (22. Nov 2015)

Du bist nicht im falschen Unterforum, sonder prinzipiell im falschen Forum! Java != JavaScript

Aber vielleicht gibt es doch jemanden mit Kenntnissen zu deinem Problem.


----------

